# The World's Healthiest Foods List, A-Z



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sorry if this is a re-post 
*


http://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php










 
who we are - what's new - getting started - community









 The World's Healthiest Foods List, A-Z 

What's the criteria for The World's Healthiest Foods? 

*Vegetables*



Asparagus
Avocado
Bell peppers
Broccoli
Brussels sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Celery
Collard greens
Cucumber
Eggplant
Fennel bulb
Garlic
Green beans
Green peas
Kale
Leeks
Mushrooms, Crimini
Mushrooms, Shiitake
Mustard greens
Olives
Onions
Parsley
Romaine lettuce
Sea vegetables
Spinach
Squash, summer
Squash, winter
Swiss chard
Tomato, fresh
Turnip Greens
*Root Vegetables*


Beets
Carrots
Potatoes
Sweet potato, with skin
Yam
*Fish & Seafood*


Cod
Halibut
Salmon
Scallops
Shrimp
Snapper
Tuna
 *Fruits*



Apple
Apricot
Banana
Blueberries
Cantaloupe
Cranberries
Fig
Grapefruit
Grapes
Kiwi fruit
Lemon and Limes
Orange
Papaya
Pear, Bartlett
Pineapple
Plum
Prune
Raisins
Raspberries
Strawberries
Watermelon
*Low Fat Dairy*


Cheese, low-fat
Eggs, hen
Milk, 2%, cow's
Milk, goat
Yogurt, low-fat, cow's milk
*Beans & Legumes*


Black beans
Dried peas
Garbanzo beans
Kidney beans
Lentils
Lima beans
Miso
Navy beans
Pinto beans
Soybeans
Tempeh
Tofu
*Poultry & Lean Meats*


Beef, lean organic
Calf's liver
Chicken
Lamb, loin
Turkey, roast
Venison
 *Nuts & Seeds*



Almonds
Cashews
Flaxseeds
Olive oil
Peanuts
Pumpkin seeds
Sesame seeds
Sunflower seeds
Walnuts
*Grains*


Barley
Buckwheat
Corn, yellow
Millet
Oats
Quinoa
Rice, brown
Rye
Spelt
Wheat
*Spices & Herbs*


Basil
Black pepper
Cayenne pepper
Chili Pepper, Red, dried
Cinnamon, ground
Cloves
Coriander seeds
Cumin seeds
Dill weed, dried
Ginger
Mustard seeds
Oregano
Peppermint leaves, fresh
Rosemary
Sage
Thyme, ground
Turmeric, ground
*Natural Sweeteners*


Blackstrap molasses
Cane juice
Honey
Maple syrup
*Other*


Green tea
Soy sauce (tamari)


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep Littlewing posted the link first

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=61453&highlight=World's+Healthiest+Foods+List


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2006)

Still, this is the post I came across, thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent post Foreman.  Cool of you to take all that time to link everything up too.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2006)

Sweet site!  Thanks, I'm sending it to all my health conscious friends!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yep Littlewing posted the link first
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=61453&highlight=World%27s+Healthiest+Foods+List


 

it is a great list and these are too



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> One of my favourite sites that one!  If you want some more information another good one is the Linus Pauling Institute.


 




			
				<Cyrus> said:
			
		

> And another good site http://www.pdrhealth.com/


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Foreman's trying to become a moderator


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2006)

i think he just started eating like he means business.


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice deal...i like 95% of those


----------



## beerman_420 (Mar 28, 2006)

nice post..thx for the info


----------

